# need help to get espn3...



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

is there any way to get espn3 when my internet provider does not carry it, i live in a rural vermont town with a small telephone company that supplies my internet, and it is the only internet i can get. i contacted them and they didnt even sound like they knew what it was and said they were not going to carry it. there are tons of hoops games i would like to watch on it. thanks


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

ESPN has choosen to sell this service to the ISPs rather than offer it to individuals. I'm the same boat after I switched from ATT DSL to Earthlink cable access.


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't have ESPN3? Here's why. http://espn.go.com/espn3/affList


----------

